# Magic Marker 2019



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2019)

We have six mares bred for 2019.
1) Mysti (black LP/lp splash) bred to Ticket (buckskin LWO+ sabino). She aborted a filly last year by same stallion. 300 days March 21
2) Gidget (palomino sabino tobiano) bred to Ticket. 300 days March 25.
3) Fabs (bay splash tobiano) bred to Ticket. 300 days April 21
4) Flutterby (smoky black LWO+ sabino) bred to Zipit (perlino). 300 days April 21
5) Blondie (palomino) bred to Casper (cremello). 300 days April 31
6) Wind (smoky black sabino) bred to Ticket. 300 days May 15


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2019)

Mysti had a black filly Tuesday night. Filly is tiny, gorgeous, and refined. 6.5" cannon.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Apr 20, 2019)

Flutterby and Gidget are halfway bagged up. Fabs and Blondie are just starting.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2019)

Gorgeous filly congratulations

Wishing you safe foalings for everyone this year MMM


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2019)

Congrats! Lovely little filly.


----------



## Heartstrings (Apr 21, 2019)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> Mysti had a black filly Tuesday night. Filly is tiny, gorgeous, and refined. 6.5" cannon.


Congrats!!!


----------



## miniappluvr (Apr 23, 2019)

What a CUTIE!! Congratulations!


----------



## Thepatches (Apr 24, 2019)

sooooooo... Cute. I can't what to see what the others look like!


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Apr 25, 2019)

She is adorable! Good for you!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 1, 2019)

Gidget is at 340 days- small delopment every day
Fabs and Flutterby are at 310 days- Flutterby small development every day da. Fabs has had more delopment in the last two days.
Blondie is at 301 days. Blondie is stalled out with very little development.
Wind will be 300 days on May 15. Wind has nearly caught up with the first three mares in two days. I told her to slow down. She is still two weeks away from 300. Pictures are Gidget, Fabs, Flutterby, and Wind. No picture of Blondie.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 1, 2019)

Phantom is 2 weeks old today. She is a little independent pistol. She also loves to chew and play with you when in a stall. Here is pictires from a few days ago when we had nice weather.


----------



## lilly the pony girl (May 1, 2019)

Beautiful girl! so exited for the rest!


----------



## Thepatches (May 1, 2019)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## madmax (May 1, 2019)

Love her!!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 21, 2019)

We are still in a holding pattern. They can hold out for one more night because we are supposed to have strong to severe storms tonight.
Fabs and Flutterby are 330 days. Can get amber sticky fluid from Fabs for several days.
Blondie is 321 days. Can get amber, not sticky, fluid from her.
Wind is 305 days
Here is pictures of milk bar in order. Fabs is white underside.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 21, 2019)

If you noticed, I didn't include Gidget.
Here is why (yes she is pregnant).
We bred her last April/May 2018. One day in Sept 2018 she looked very pregnant, couple days later not so much. A couple of days later she started teasing to our stallions. We rebred her.
At this time, I believe she will not be 300 days until July. She threw me when she started to develop a bag. She has stalled out. She still comes in the barn like she is due any day, so if there is any changes we are on top of it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 21, 2019)

By the looks of those udders you're going to be very busy


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 25, 2019)

333 days, Fabs (bay tobiano splash sabino) and Ticket (buckskin LWO+ sabino) did not disappoint!
A MAX WHITE filly with 7" cannons. She has a little color on her lips and legs that go forever.
Still working on registered name but without further ado here is Pixie.


----------



## Crimson Rose (May 25, 2019)

Gorgeous fillies!! Super congratulations!!! <3


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (May 26, 2019)

New fillies barn name has been changed to Lilly. She has been my dream color for years, so extremely happy with here. 
We have already had four to five people interested in her.
Also pretty sure she is deaf. She does not respond to noises but I love her any ways.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 27, 2019)

Congrats she is a ripper


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 5, 2019)

345 days and we have a smoky black colt. Out of Flutterby (smoky black sabino LWO+) and Zipit (perlino).
He is very leggy with 7" cannons.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 5, 2019)

We have Blondie (palomino) bred to Casper (cremello) at 336 days. Not much in bag development but (if I remember correctly) she bagged up the last couple days.
Wind (smoky black sabino pinto) bred to Ticket (buckskin sabino LWO+) at 321 days. Her bag is almost there. Big changes between yesterday and this morning.


----------



## Bluebell2 (Jun 5, 2019)

What a pretty head on your new smokey black colt. Love those babies.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2019)

Lovely colt , congrats


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 8, 2019)

323 days and Wind had a solid black filly with 7"cannons. She does not have a stitch of white. Very leggy, refined, and a gorgeous head. Barn name is Raven.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 8, 2019)

Blondie is at 339 days and coasting along.
After her, we have to wait until mid July before Gidget is 300 days.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 10, 2019)

Here's some pictures of our first four babies. Three fillies all sired by Magic Mans Top Ticket. A colt sired by LK Buckeroo Zipit. We had planned on selling the colt but he is really nice, so may wait on it.
Phantom (black splash and possibly LWO+) is 7 weeks and was clipped yesterday. Boy! Did she have a few suprises hidden under her fuzz! She has more white than baby fuzz showed!
Lilly (max white) is 3 weeks old and just starting to come up to you. She is also definitely deaf. Will be clipping her in the coming week.
JR (smoky black, maybe LWO+)is the lone colt. He is 5 days old and a little stinker. He is hit or miss on liking people. Still working on controling his long legs.
Raven (solid black) is 3 days old and has some attitude.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 11, 2019)

They are all fantastic, so happy for you MMM. Such a good year for you this year


----------



## Gayze (Jun 11, 2019)

Beautiful babies. Congrats!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Jun 11, 2019)

They are all so lovely! Congratulations <3


----------



## Thepatches (Jun 13, 2019)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 14, 2019)

344 days and Blondie didn't disappoint. A cremello and filly, to boot.
Very refined, tiny, and dishy face. Back in the fetlocks but should unfold in time.
I had checked on Blondie around 7 and she was eatting. Went out around 9 pm for the night and filly was out. Mom was pretty crampy so gave her some pain meds and kept an eye on them. She was quiet a couple hours later and baby had nursed some, so went to sleep in the house. In a real bed.
We are done until July 12 when Gidget is 300 days.
Introducing MA2 Caspers Irish Cream aka Bailey (7" cannons).


----------



## lilly the pony girl (Jun 14, 2019)

They are all so precious!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm new to this thread . Are your horses mini? The foal is gorgeous ! I have a mini that I believe is 215 days. I read that mini's usually deliver around 220 but I have no idea. Also read it's between 200-245. We have one other mini mare who delivered a stillborn and we weren't sure of her dates, I had gotten her sometime after she was exposed and the previous owner couldn't tell me. Really nervous about this one. She is starting to bag up but vulva looks unchanged and no obvious softening to hind quarters. By her previous owner, she's delivered 3 other times. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## chandab (Jun 15, 2019)

Denisern06 said:


> I'm new to this thread . Are your horses mini? The foal is gorgeous ! I have a mini that I believe is 215 days. I read that mini's usually deliver around 220 but I have no idea. Also read it's between 200-245. We have one other mini mare who delivered a stillborn and we weren't sure of her dates, I had gotten her sometime after she was exposed and the previous owner couldn't tell me. Really nervous about this one. She is starting to bag up but vulva looks unchanged and no obvious softening to hind quarters. By her previous owner, she's delivered 3 other times. Any info would be helpful.


I think you have mistyped... Horses in general are pregnant for 342 days; minis can foal as little as 290 days, but also go well over a year (365-370 days).
You will end up with sleepless nights before the little one comes, start watching more closely at 300 days.


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 15, 2019)

chandab said:


> I think you have mistyped... Horses in general are pregnant for 342 days; minis can foal as little as 290 days, but also go well over a year (365-370 days).
> You will end up with sleepless nights before the little one comes, start watching more closely at 300 days.


Yes, I didn't mean 215....you're right! My mini is 315 days. Not sure where my brain was today. Thank you for the info.


----------



## plaid mare (Jun 17, 2019)

Such beautiful foals. I've always wanted to cuddle one! Lucky you!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 19, 2019)

Magic Marker Miniatures said:


> New fillies barn name has been changed to Lilly. She has been my dream color for years, so extremely happy with here.
> We have already had four to five people interested in her.
> Also pretty sure she is deaf. She does not respond to noises but I love her any ways.


Congratulations, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jul 8, 2019)

Gidget will be 300 days on July 11. She is moving right along. We have her in the area that has the barn, tackshed, and other outbuildings. I will start stalling her Thirs night and staying out in the barn.
Here is her bag from this morning.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jul 8, 2019)

Here's pictures of the five babies.
Phantom (black splash) is the oldest and still loves to be loved on. Will be testing for LWO and splash. She was clipped about 6 weeks ago.
Lilly (dominate white) is still shy. I think its due to not being able to hear. She is all white (dominate white) except the black on her muzzle. She was clipped about 4 weeks ago. Will be testing for LWO, the dominiate white factors, and sabino.
JR, only colt at this time, has his name changed to Nippy. He is a mouthy little bugger. He was clipped a week ago. Sorry picture is not the best, but only chance I had to get a picture before he came up to me. We know he is smoky black but after clipping he showed a lot of white hairs. I called him my blue roan in disguise. Come to find out, he may very well be silver smoky black roan. He will be tested for LWO, silver, and roan.
Raven (black) was clipped yesterday. She has become a love bug. She will walk up to you and lean into you to be loved. She will be tested for LWO.
Last is Bailey. She has not been clipped yet. She is getting friendly and exploring more. Still needs to straighten her one back leg. Still sitting back on her heal.


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jul 29, 2019)

Thought we were going to have a baby last night. A lot of stretching, pacing, and loose stools. She held on, but pretty sure tonight. Bag is bigger now than 6 am this morning. She is not as wide and her vulva is elongated.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 30, 2019)

That udder looks like its gonna Pop, wishing you a safe foaling


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jul 31, 2019)

Kari's wish list:
Buckskin ✔
Flashy ✔
Colt ✔
Tiny ✔
Gidget gave her all that in this tiny little package.
Introducing Bug, buckskin tobiano colt with 6" cannons
Sire: Magic Mans Top Ticket
Dam: Avalon's Glitter Girl
Text book delivery before midnight on 319 days. Exactly what day she foaled her first baby.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 31, 2019)

Congratulations MMM , A great year for you both


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you.
We feel this was our best foal crop. All babies are keeper for now.
Will get more pics of Bug once he unfolds more.
He is SO tiny!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 1, 2019)

Congratulations! What a cutie❤


----------



## Denisern06 (Aug 1, 2019)

How adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Crimson Rose (Aug 5, 2019)

Congratulations! What a wonderful year for you!


----------

